# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Vấn đề spindle Air bearing nhờ các bác

## VuongAn

Hi all
Tính là em mới vác về một con spindle air bering để thay thế cho em spindle của em vừa hỏng.
Các bác cho em hỏi chút: spindle em mới mua làm mát bằng nước và có thêm một đường khí cho bearing vậy
Đường khí cho bearing nhất thiết phải dùng không ạ, đường khí đó chỉ có tác dụng đưa trục của spindle về chính tâm, mang tới độ chính xác cao cho spindle hay nó còn giải nhiệt cho bearing nữa. Tốc độ của spindle em mua là 50.000v/min vậy em dùng tầm 20.000 v/min thì có cần đường khí đó không. Đứa bán spindle cho em thì nó bảo nếu dùng tốc độ dưới 15000v/min thì không cần nước làm mát và khí cho bearing, mà em dùng spindle air bảing để cắt nhôm có tốt không ạ, loại này có thể cắt trên chất liệu gì ạ
Em dùng máy trong nhà nên cái khoản phải dùng thêm máy nén khí nữa là hơi ngại ạ
Mong các bác tư vấn dùm em
Thanks all!

----------


## cuongmay

Air bearing thực chất là bạc thau có các lỗ liti ,khi đưa khí nén vào sẽ đẩy trục không tiếp xúc với bạc nên cho nên tốc dộ rất cao.bác không cho khí nén chác nó cháy bạc sớm dù chỉ vài ngàn rpm .air bearing toàn thấy khoan cắt mạch in thôi.nhôm chắc thua.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Nam CNC

rồi cả thằng bán và người mua mù tịt về air bearing rồi , thôi thì xem như đóng học phí đi .

vào Youtube nó cho bác thấy cái video hoạt động mà biết.

----------

Gamo, QuyND, VuongAn

----------


## Nam CNC

nói trắng ra là phải dùng đường air cấp khí cho spindle dù nó hoạt động với tốc độ nào , nó không có air thì rotor sẽ ma sát với cái bạc thau liền , ngay cả khi không cấp khí cái cốt nó cứ cục kịch thì làm sao chạy , 2 phút thôi nó nóng như lửa , nướng mực trên thân còn được.

ở trong bãi , nó có đợt lềnh khênh không ai mua , 100k/1kg , 1 em tầm 400K , em chỉ mua 1 con về tháo ra xem chơi cho biết.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

thanks cụ nam, tại em xem tren youtube có con nó có cả đạn bạc nữa nên nghĩ nó kết hợp cả đạn bạc và airbearing.aribearing tăng thêm khả năng chính xác và làm cho hoạt động trơ tru hơn vì không có tiếp xúc, cũng may em mua rồi nhưng chưa thanh toán cho nó nên có thể cancel được.
như thằng này hình như có đạn bạc nữa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvyBDFixmFo

----------


## VuongAn

:Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
em đâu biết đâu, cứ nghĩ tốc độ cao thì phay nhôm tốt

----------


## VuongAn

Spindle 600w tốc độ 45.000 và 1 cái 1.5kw tốc độ 24.000 thì cái nào cắt nhôm ngọt hơn vậy các bác

----------


## emptyhb

đằng nào bác cũng có dự án mới rồi thì lấy con spindle từ dự án mới lắp vào.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Gamo

> Spindle 600w tốc độ 45.000 và 1 cái 1.5kw tốc độ 24.000 thì cái nào cắt nhôm ngọt hơn vậy các bác


2.2kw, 18000rpm đi bác

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Spindle 600w tốc độ 45.000 và 1 cái 1.5kw tốc độ 24.000 thì cái nào cắt nhôm ngọt hơn vậy các bác


cái thân máy qđịnh nhiều hơn

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> đằng nào bác cũng có dự án mới rồi thì lấy con spindle từ dự án mới lắp vào.


Con spindle của dự án mới quá to so với cái máy mini của em, ướm thử nhưng không lắp nổi.
Em cũng vote như ý kiến bác gà 


> 2.2kw, 18000rpm đi bác


 định mua thêm con 2.2kw giống con bác nhatsom hôm trước chỉ, có gì có thể lắp luôn vào máy mới được, nhưng cả clamp thì nó là 150 mm chiều rộng, cái máy mini của em có 100mm thôi, chắc lắp vừa em 1.5 kw trở xuống. Giờ không mua không có đồ để tiếp tục nên phải chấp nhận mua thêm một em spindle nữa

----------


## Nam CNC

cong trục thì nắn trục lại thôi có gì khó , cái trục phi 8mm thôi mà , tháo ra dùng ống tuýp sọt vào nắn nó , đến khi runout <0.01 thì dừng , đem lên phang tiếp , sao khó khăn quá vậy ta.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> cong trục thì nắn trục lại thôi có gì khó , cái trục phi 8mm thôi mà , tháo ra dùng ống tuýp sọt vào nắn nó , đến khi runout <0.01 thì dừng , đem lên phang tiếp , sao khó khăn quá vậy ta.


Hi hi, thử hết mọi cách mà không tháo được, tháo nó ra dùng ê kô kẹp đầu trục còn lại xoay đủ các kiểu ko xoay nổi, nó ghép vào mà như thể liền một khối ý, em thử dùng khỏ khò cho nóng để nó dãn nở mà vẫn không ăn thua, cuối cùng quyết định cắt béng cái đầu trục đó đi, rồi đảo chiều roto để lấy đầu lắp quạt làm mát thay đầu lắp mũi vào để tiện, tiện được lúc thì nó nóng quá vì không có quạt, và trục rơ như răng ông lão, không hiểu vẫn đề vì sao nhanh rơ như vậy, 2 đầu trục đều dùng đạn bạc nsk mã số giống nhau.
Còn cái đầu để kẹp mũi nó bị dính khúc trục bên trong em dùng đột để đột mà cong cả đột mới chịu ra.

----------


## VuongAn

các bác cho em hỏi spindle làm mát bằng nước thì ta nên làm mát bằng nước uống hay nên sử dụng dung dịch nước làm mát cho oto, xe máy thì tốt hơn ạ. em dự định lắp cho nó mô hình làm mát như làm mát của PC thì liệu có đủ sức làm mát không, em muốn nhỏ gọn và chu trình kín giúp tránh bụi bẩn vào đường nước.
thanks all

----------


## nhatson

> các bác cho em hỏi spindle làm mát bằng nước thì ta nên làm mát bằng nước uống hay nên sử dụng dung dịch nước làm mát cho oto, xe máy thì tốt hơn ạ. em dự định lắp cho nó mô hình làm mát như làm mát của PC thì liệu có đủ sức làm mát không, em muốn nhỏ gọn và chu trình kín giúp tránh bụi bẩn vào đường nước.
> thanks all


oil cho an toàn ợ, dùng dầu khoáng ấy ợ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> oil cho an toàn ợ, dùng dầu khoáng ấy ợ


Là dầu gì vậy bác, dầu dùng boi trơn động cơ phải không ạ

----------


## VuongAn

thanks bác nhatson em đã tìm ra dầu khoáng là dầu gì? đề em tìm mua về dùng thử xem thế nào a
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Food-Grade-...MAAOSw~y9ZHKtx
các bác cho em hỏi luôn là dung dịch để làm mát dao khi cắt nhôm tên là gì thế ạ

----------


## QuyND

Theo như bác Nam chỉ em thì e làm mát spindle thì e mua dầu máy may. Còn tưới nguội thì em cũng không biết nó tên gì. Chỉ biết bảo bán cho lít dầu mài 42. 

Còn dầu khoáng theo em biết thì nó có 2 loại. Một là đâu khoáng thực phẩm, là cái food grade của bác đưa link ấy. Dùng trong thực phẩm. Còn loại 2 là dầu khoáng công nghiệp. Giá rẻ hơn nhiều so với loại thực phẩm. Nó dùng trong máy móc, bôi trơn này nọ. Em nghĩ dầu máy may là dầu khoáng công nghiệp mà không biết đúng không  :Smile: ).

----------


## Nam CNC

dầu nào thì dầu , nó đều có độ nhớt của nó , đủ bôi trơn giải nhiệt , còn việc giải nhiệt thì tìm cái dầu gì nó có độ linh động cao nhất , gần bằng nước tốt nhất vì giải nhiệt dùng bơm đẩy đi qua các khe hẹp thì thằng có độ linh động cao thì giải nhiệt càng tốt ( chảy nhanh hơn , bơm dễ dàng hơn )

các loại dầu tìm hiểu thì thằng dầu máy may thấy ok , không bắt lửa , không dẫn điện , độ linh động cao , có độ nhớt khá tốt , lỡ rò rỉ vào bạc đạn nó cũng bôi trơn cho bạc đạn tốt luôn , ít nhất không như nước chui vào đó là banh xác bạc đạn.

Ngày trước dùng dầu máy may làm nước tưới nguội cho nhôm hay khắc đồng đỏ , nó chạy ra sản phẩm đẹp và bóng hơn cả nước tưới nguội , nhưng tính ra mắc hơn nước pha dầu nhiều nhưng được cái nó không có thúi , độ bốc hơi không đáng kể.

----------


## Ga con

Ông bạn em kể chiêu xài dầu dừa tưới nguội.

Khoảng 2 mấy 3 chục k/l, xài rất ngon có điều đầu tư ban đầu hơi lớn.

Thanks

----------


## VuongAn

Em tìm thì có mấy loại từ mắc đến rẻ không biết loại nào dùng được cả

Loại nào cũng không dẫn điện, nhưng ko biết loại nào dẫn nhiệt tốt, em thấy có cái loại dầu em up link trên kia là thông dụng dễ mua nhất, nó dùng được cả trong thực phẩm, ko biết loại đó xài ổn ko?

----------


## VuongAn

Thấy mấy thằng puget computer nó đổ vào thùng máy tính loại dầu này, thôi làm theo nó vậy?

----------

